# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Ayuda con un embalse.

## No Registrado

Muy buenas a todo el mundo. Ya se que es difícil pero me gustaría proponer una especie de juego o adivinanza a ver si podéis echarme un cable a encontrar el nombre de un pantano que estoy buscando y siento mucha curiosidad por saber como se llama.
Lo único que puedo decir es que lo he visto desde el aire, en un avión a punto de hacer su descenso para aterrizar en barajas procedente del norte y estoy casi seguro que se halla en la provincia de Segovia, pero es posible que sea también en Ávila. Decir como nota que se encuentra próximo a unas montañas grandes y que está ubicado entre dos pueblos. Su forma es más o menos recta-ovalada. He mirado en páginas de embalses y no he sacado nada en claro. En cuanto pueda la próxima vez intentaré hacer fotos decentes y las colgaré a ver si así lo sacamos antes. Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola No Registrado :Smile: 

Por lo que comentas bien puede ser el embalse del Voltoya, en la provincia de Avila.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Yo te aconsejo que lo busques tú en Google maps, ya que eres quien mejor sabe la forma del embalse y su posible ubicación, de todas formas ya tienes la ayuda de Sergi y seguro que de mucha más gente del foro...
La verdad es que cuando ves un embalse desde el aire, tu pica la curiosidad de saber cual era el que has estado viendo desde arriba... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo y animarte a registrarte al foro, que como bien dicen algunos es gratis... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## No Registrado

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Sergi, he visto un vídeo en you tube del embalse de Voltoya y aunque es evidente que tiene montañas próximas yo creo que mi embalse no tiene aerogeneradores en sus alrededores. A ver si entre todos podemos sacar que embalse es.

----------


## No Registrado

Desde el avión puede que se confundan zonas cercanas.

Puede se el embalse de Peguerinos en Madrid, o bien Pinilla, en el Lozoya, que tiene dos pueblos al lado y prsenta una forma parecida. Se puede confundir su ubicación.

 Es posible que se también Beleña.

----------


## ben-amar

Entre montñas, dos pueblos al lado, norte de Madrid, ovalado.
Aunque parezca facil, la verdad es que hay varias opciones tal como puedes ver.
Lo mas facil es verlo, siguiendo tu ruta, a traves de google maps o google earth.
O traer fotos que las veamos y poder comparar.
Un saludo.
Me gustaria mas la 2ª opcion, traes las fotos y entre todos lo buscamos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
¡buen juego!  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Pues si que se puede confundir la ubicación desde el aire, pero a judgar por la distancia desde el sitio del embalse hasta que aterriza el avión pasan unos 15 minutos más o menos, y la distancia recorrida a tal velocidad es mucha por lo cual yo descarto Madrid. Desde el aire se ve claramente que está entra dos pueblos en sus extremos (uno más cerca que otro) pero tampoco creo que estén demasiado cerca del pantano...unos 10 kms a ojo de buen cubero de cada extremo, pero claro, todo esto es aproximado. Es el criterio mio de la vista que tengo desde el avión, y puedo equivocarme fácilmente, jeje. Es uno de los paisajes más preciosos que he visto en mi vida. El avión casi siempre hace el mismo recorrido y suele pasar por el mismo sitio justo antes de hacer el descenso. Lo más rápido sería preguntar al capitán o al copitoto, pero no creo que esto sea posible. En cuanto pueda la próxima vez haré todas las fotos que pueda y las colgaré. Estoy intrigao, jeje.

----------


## No Registrado

otra pista importante es que alrededor de todo el pantano abunda la vegetación o desde el avión se ve una especie de valle muy verde

----------


## No Registrado

> otra pista importante es que alrededor de todo el pantano abunda la vegetación o desde el avión se ve una especie de valle muy verde


 Entonces, es muy posible que sea Pinilla, ya en Madrid, pero fácil de confundir con Segovia

----------


## Luján

Los Aviones, en Barajas y en configuración normal del aeropuerto aterrizan por el SE, en las cabeceras 33 de ambas pistas 33-15. Las pistas 0-18 se suelen utilizar como pistas de despegue.

Aclarado esto, en condiciones normales, un vuelo que llegue a Barajas desde el Norte, tendrá que hacer un amplio giro para orientarse con las cabeceras 33 (330º), así pues, el embalse que comentas bien puede estar en Guadalajara si la aproximación se hace al Este de Madrid o en la propia Comunidad de Madrid o Toledo, si lo hace por el Oeste (poco probable).

Lo más fácil es que con Google Earth intentes reproducir el vuelo (Tiene un simulador de vuelo y todo)

----------


## No Registrado

> Entonces, es muy posible que sea Pinilla, ya en Madrid, pero fácil de confundir con Segovia


Por las fotos que veo de Pinilla tiene uno de los pueblos demasiado pegado al pantano, pero el paisaje va en esa onda. mmmmmm...tendría que ver más fotos, sobre todo desde el aire. De todos los citados hasta ahora el único que me atrevería a descartar sería Beleña.

Y decir también que tiene cerca unas montañas las cuales podrían pertenecer a la Sierra de Guadarrama, pero no estoy nada seguro.

----------


## No Registrado

> Los Aviones, en Barajas y en configuración normal del aeropuerto aterrizan por el SE, en las cabeceras 33 de ambas pistas 33-15. Las pistas 0-18 se suelen utilizar como pistas de despegue.
> 
> Aclarado esto, en condiciones normales, un vuelo que llegue a Barajas desde el Norte, tendrá que hacer un amplio giro para orientarse con las cabeceras 33 (330º), así pues, el embalse que comentas bien puede estar en Guadalajara si la aproximación se hace al Este de Madrid o en la propia Comunidad de Madrid o Toledo, si lo hace por el Oeste (poco probable).


Hombre eso me rompería todos los esquemas, pero estoy casi seguro que por Guadalajara no. Aunque es fácil de perderse, he seguido mentalmente el trayecto y te comento que casi todo el viaje es recto, y el giro que hace cuando va a descender (brusco) es hacia la izda desde el avión en dirección norte-sur por lo tanto en el mapa es hacia la dcha y esto me hace pensar que puede ser Segovia o Ávila.

----------


## Luján

> Hombre eso me rompería todos los esquemas, pero estoy casi seguro que por Guadalajara no. Aunque es fácil de perderse, he seguido mentalmente el trayecto y te comento que casi todo el viaje es recto, y el giro que hace cuando va a descender (brusco) es hacia la izda desde el avión en dirección norte-sur por lo tanto en el mapa es hacia la dcha y esto me hace pensar que puede ser Segovia o Ávila.


Entonces la aproximación la hizo por el oeste, rodeando Madrid.

¿Desde dónde partió el avión, a qué lado del mismo estabas?

----------


## No Registrado

> Entonces la aproximación la hizo por el oeste, rodeando Madrid.
> 
> ¿Desde dónde partió el avión, a qué lado del mismo estabas?


El avión parte de Santander y recorre unos 80 kms bordeando la costa hacia el oeste y después hace un giro brusco y se mete en la península con trayectoria recta pasando por la parte de la izda del embalse del ebro (visto desde el mapa) y sobre volando todo el rato por la zona limitrofe entre palencia y burgos. Desde ahí recto hasta donde te dije. Yo voy sentado en la parte derecha del avión, por lo tanto el embalse queda a la derecha justo antes de descencer para barajas. 
Gracias por vuestros comentarios, de verdad.

----------


## Luján

¿Podría ser Valdecañas? Aunque me da que queda un poco lejos.

----------


## REEGE

Ésto es más difícil que un Que será??? de los buenos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Yo anoche iba a decir Beleña, pero veo que no...
Bueno haber si por fin se descubre que embalse es y ponéis fotos aéreas!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Buscando por internet, para ayudar a nuestro no registrado que viene de Santander, he pillado este PDF de un viaje simulado Málaga Barajas, ya sé que no es el de Santander pero en sus mapas y gráficos, es un tocho que ha preparado un verdadero currante, se ve que las aproximaciones a Madrid-Barajas vienen, desde Santander, como dice, por lo que el embalse debe de ser de Ávila o Segovia, aunque no sé cuanto paralaje tiene en su visión, si es mucho podría estar más alejado, según se ve en la página 17 del PDF que pongo a continuación.
http://personales.ya.com/curroylourd..._lemg_lemd.pdf
Aunque me parece que es del 2.005, antes de inaugurar las dos últimas pistas y la T-4 en Barajas, la aproximación por el sur es la misma antes que ahora.
Del embalse ni idea. Aunque si lo ve 15 minutos antes de aterrizar, es decir con los cinturones puestos, no debe estar muy lejos de Madrid.

----------


## No Registrado

Valdecañas?? Pues no lo creo porque el terreno parece demasiado árido y no se ve apenas ningún tipo de civilización. En cuanto al paralelaje si que es cierto que puedo estar confundido ya que me resulta muy difícil adivinar donde hace ese cambio, si es en Castilla León o Castilla la Mancha, pero ya digo que estoy casi seguro que es por el oeste. Lo del pdf, lo siento pero no entiendo ni papa. Si alguien me puede aclarar algo le estaré agradecido. Hoy he descubierto otra cosa más y es referente a la ruta del vuelo. Efectivamente los aviones entran en Barajas por dos sitios, el este y el oeste, (luego cabe Guadalajara como otra posibilidad) y los viajes que yo hago, que siempre son por la mañana, son precisamente los que entran rodeando el oeste de Madrid. Los del este son por la tarde-noche. Lo de los 15 minutos antes del aterrizaje es algo aproximado ya que a veces aterriza derecho y otras veces se tira un ratillo dando vueltas...pueden ser 10 minutos o pueden ser 20, pero no más. La próxima vez (dentro de dos semanas) iré más atento con estos detalles e intentaré hacer todas las fotos que pueda y rezando para que haga bueno y el cielo esté despejado. Siempre pasa por el mismo sitio y tengo al menos un minuto para tirar fotos. También espero que sea un sitio que tenga una especie de paraje o algún sitio por donde se pueda acceder y poder visitarlo, porque si no menudo fastidio.

----------


## Luján

> Valdecañas?? Pues no lo creo porque el terreno parece demasiado árido y no se ve apenas ningún tipo de civilización. En cuanto al paralelaje si que es cierto que puedo estar confundido ya que me resulta muy difícil adivinar donde hace ese cambio, si es en Castilla León o Castilla la Mancha, pero ya digo que estoy casi seguro que es por el oeste. Lo del pdf, lo siento pero no entiendo ni papa. Si alguien me puede aclarar algo le estaré agradecido. Hoy he descubierto otra cosa más y es referente a la ruta del vuelo. Efectivamente los aviones entran en Barajas por dos sitios, el este y el oeste, (luego cabe Guadalajara como otra posibilidad) y los viajes que yo hago, que siempre son por la mañana, son precisamente los que entran rodeando el oeste de Madrid. Los del este son por la tarde-noche. Lo de los 15 minutos antes del aterrizaje es algo aproximado ya que a veces aterriza derecho y otras veces se tira un ratillo dando vueltas...pueden ser 10 minutos o pueden ser 20, pero no más. La próxima vez (dentro de dos semanas) iré más atento con estos detalles e intentaré hacer todas las fotos que pueda y rezando para que haga bueno y el cielo esté despejado. Siempre pasa por el mismo sitio y tengo al menos un minuto para tirar fotos. También espero que sea un sitio que tenga una especie de paraje o algún sitio por donde se pueda acceder y poder visitarlo, porque si no menudo fastidio.



Mejor que calcular el tiempo antes del aterrizaje, intenta calcular el que pasa tras el depegue, pues tras despegar no suele haber esperas.

Si tienes un GPS (sólo GPS, no teléfono con GPS) puede llevarlo también en vuelo, y encenderlo durante la fase de crucero, pues no afecta en nada a la electrónica del avión, al ser tan sólo un receptor. Si viajas con Spanair, también se puede usar el teléfono en "flight mode", esto es nuevo.

Con el GPS ya estaría todo solucionado  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

Pues sí con eso estaría todo solucionado, pero todos los gps que he visto sólo funcionan para viajar por carretera. Donde podría conseguir uno que funcionase también por aire??

----------


## JMTrigos

Podría ser los Angeles en San Rafael, Segovia. En www.localizatodo.com seleccionando aviones y marcando las rutas altas y bajas (upper y lower ATS routes) aparecen una directa desde Santander que pasa por encima.

----------


## Luján

> Pues sí con eso estaría todo solucionado, pero todos los gps que he visto sólo funcionan para viajar por carretera. Donde podría conseguir uno que funcionase también por aire??


Todos los GPS funcionan tanto en aire como en tierra, pues trabajan con coordenadas (hasta los aviones tienen GPS). Otra cosa es que tengan incorporados los mapas de carreteras. Mi Tomtom, por ejemplo, tiene una ventana en la que me indica latitud y longitud, Y si no le marcas ruta a seguir, pues te indica tu situación

En cualquier tienda de deportes o gran superficie tienes GPS. Personalmente prefiero los Garmin a cualquier otra marca. Para GPS de coche Tomtom me gusta más, pero es muy cara.

Yo tengo un Garmin eTrex H. Económico y portable.

----------


## No Registrado

> Podría ser los Angeles en San Rafael, Segovia. En www.localizatodo.com seleccionando aviones y marcando las rutas altas y bajas (upper y lower ATS routes) aparecen una directa desde Santander que pasa por encima.


 puff no me salen lo de las rutas...

----------


## No Registrado

> Todos los GPS funcionan tanto en aire como en tierra, pues trabajan con coordenadas (hasta los aviones tienen GPS). Otra cosa es que tengan incorporados los mapas de carreteras. Mi Tomtom, por ejemplo, tiene una ventana en la que me indica latitud y longitud, Y si no le marcas ruta a seguir, pues te indica tu situación
> 
> En cualquier tienda de deportes o gran superficie tienes GPS. Personalmente prefiero los Garmin a cualquier otra marca. Para GPS de coche Tomtom me gusta más, pero es muy cara.
> 
> Yo tengo un Garmin eTrex H. Económico y portable.


y de cuanta pasta hablaríamos?

----------


## REEGE

http://www.ciao.es/Sistemas_de_naveg...73795_3-garmin

----------


## No Registrado

uff!! mejor lo dejamos, jeje

----------


## Luján

El Garmin eTrex lo tienes en el Corte Inglés por 99€: http://www.elcorteingles.es/tienda/d...t=SRCH%3Aetrex

Posiblemente en Decathlon o Carrefour, si lo tienen será más barato.

De todos modos te digo que con uno de coche también te vale. Lo sé porque lo he hecho. Hasta en vuelos Canarias-Madrid, y da bien la localización. Y los de coche los tienes aún más baratos (algunos).

----------


## No Registrado

A ver, estoy mirando el google earth y fijándome por el tipo de vegetación de la zona y teniendo en cuenta que cuando empieza a descender el avión la velocidad es menor me estoy replanteando la posibilidad que el embalse pueda estar en la provincia de Madrid, pero cerca de sus provincias colindantes, es decir en las afueras. He mirado los embalses de Madrid pero sigo sin sacar nada en claro.

----------


## REEGE

¿Fede, donde estás???????????????????

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Fede, donde estás???????????????????


............cual?

----------


## tescelma

Efectivamente, esta es una misión para Fede.

----------


## No Registrado

ahh!!! vaya no conozco la jerga...sorry

----------


## Luján

> ahh!!! vaya no conozco la jerga...sorry


¿Te acuerdas de Scooby dooby duu? ¿Dónde estaaaas?

Pues lo mismo.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

FEDE es nuestro sabueso del ¿Qué será?, un hilo de la cafetería en el que, por turnos, vamos poniendo fotos a ver quién las acierta. Y FEDE es el Campeonísimo.


FEDE, perdona por compararte con un Gran Danés.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Te acuerdas de Scooby dooby duu? ¿Dónde estaaaas?
> 
> Pues lo mismo. 
> 
> FEDE es nuestro sabueso del ¿Qué será?, un hilo de la cafetería en el que, por turnos, vamos poniendo fotos a ver quién las acierta. Y FEDE es el Campeonísimo.
> 
> 
> FEDE, perdona por compararte con un Gran Danés.



jeje, gracias por la aclaración. Espero pues que falle cuando cuelgue las mías!!

----------


## No Registrado

Después de ver miles de fotos y vídeos lo más parecido que he visto es esto. Se parece bastante pero no me atrevo a afirmar que pueda ser el que ando buscando.



http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...RHO2h4fpAwMAhA

----------


## REEGE

Parece Misión Imposible encontrar el embalse que viste desde el avión...
Ni Fede es capaz y hasta dudo de los del C.S.I... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
La verdad es que si no pones foto, lo veo casi imposible No registrado!!
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Después de ver miles de fotos y vídeos lo más parecido que he visto es esto. Se parece bastante pero no me atrevo a afirmar que pueda ser el que ando buscando.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...RHO2h4fpAwMAhA


Por localización bien podría ser este embalse (el de Pinilla).

Cuando vuelvas a tomar el avión, intenta sentarte en el mismo lado y reza para que el avión siga la misma ruta.

Si cuando pases sobre él no está la luz de cinturones encendida, podrás sacarle unas cuantas fotos.


Identificar un embalse desde el aire es complicado. Yo me confundí con uno ¿Te acuerdas Sergi?, y mira que he pasado veces por encima en avión y en coche.

----------


## No Registrado

No te preocupes Reege que haré todas las que pueda, pero hasta el 9 de Abril no tengo el vuelo asi que hay que esperar un poquito. Confiemos en que pase por el mismo sitio. Siempre lo hace. Y lo que digo...de momento hasta ahora lo más parecido que he visto es eso y se parece bastante.

Saludos!!

----------


## No Registrado

> Por localización bien podría ser este embalse (el de Pinilla).
> 
> Cuando vuelvas a tomar el avión, intenta sentarte en el mismo lado y reza para que el avión siga la misma ruta.
> 
> Si cuando pases sobre él no está la luz de cinturones encendida, podrás sacarle unas cuantas fotos.
> 
> 
> Identificar un embalse desde el aire es complicado. Yo me confundí con uno ¿Te acuerdas Sergi?, y mira que he pasado veces por encima en avión y en coche.


Sí, es muy posible que sea ese y siempre me siento en el mismo lado, y ya te digo que SIEMPRE hace la misma ruta, siempre hace bueno, siempre tengo todo a mi favor, pero ahora basta que lleve la cámara para que se aplique la ley de murphy. Lo de la luz de los cinturones creo que se enciende justo después de pasar el embalse o unos pocos minutos después...creo recordar

----------


## No Registrado

Chicos, confirmado por dos pilotos...es Pinilla. De todas maneras el sábado colgaré las fotos (espero poder hacerlas y que salgan bien)

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias, ya estamos esperándolas.

Y de paso te animo a que te registres, como sabes es gratis :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Hombre, es que soy un poco cafre con esto de los embalses pero desde pequeño siempre me gustaron. El primero que vi de cerca fue el pantano del Ebro y me encantó. En el colegio nos metían Orografía e Hidrografía Española por un tubo, pero ya se me ha olvidao todo, jeje.

----------


## REEGE

Apareció el embalse y ya sabes no registrado... estamos esperando esas fotos que nos debes enseñar ya que ha dado un poquito de trabajo el embalse, no crees???
Un saludo y tenemos ganas de verlo desde lo alto...

----------


## No Registrado

Así lo haré, aunque el avión no pasa justo por encima de el embalse. Lo que se ve muy bien es el valle junto con el pantano, osea una vista general...pero creo quen han dao lluvia para el finde semana, asi que no prometo unas buenas fotos. Por motivos de trabajo he de volar la semana siguiente y espero que entre alguno de esos dos días pueda hacer fotos decentes. Saludos!!

----------


## No Registrado

Aquí está la única foto que se puede distinguir algo. Todo el norte de la provincia de Madrid se encontraba nublado por la mañana en el día de hoy, y en las fotos que he hecho no se ve NADA. Tuve la ocasión de poder hablar con el piloto y me ha confirmado que eso ya es Madrid, pero justito, justito...y sí, es justo en el momento que encienden las luces de los cinturones, osea cuando el avión se prepara para el aterrizaje. La semana que viene a ver si tengo más suerte y puedo hacer alguna mejor. El embalse es lo que se ve arriba a la derecha y sale cortado y lo de el medio es el cauce del rio.... Confirmamos Pinilla??? Qué pensáis??


http://img88.imageshack.us/i/xdsc01656.jpg/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo juraría que eso de en medio, es también un embalse...

----------


## No Registrado

Pues sí...

----------


## No Registrado

La Pinilla fue lo que yo dije.

Pero la foto que has puesto última creo que está tomada desde la zona Sur direción Noroeste es decir, remontando el cauce del antiguo Lozoya; y los embalses que se ven desde la parte baja de la foto a la parte superior son: El Atazar, el Villar, Puentes Viejas y Riosequillo. De Riosequillo se ve la presa.
El pueblo a la izquierda es Buitrago.

la foto está borrosa y no se vé bien, pero creo quie es así en un % alto.

----------


## No Registrado

> La Pinilla fue lo que yo dije.
> 
> Pero la foto que has puesto última creo que está tomada desde la zona Sur direción Noroeste es decir, remontando el cauce del antiguo Lozoya; y los embalses que se ven desde la parte baja de la foto a la parte superior son: El Atazar, el Villar, Puentes Viejas y Riosequillo. De Riosequillo se ve la presa.
> El pueblo a la izquierda es Buitrago.
> 
> la foto está borrosa y no se vé bien, pero creo quie es así en un % alto.


Podría poner otra pero es que está muy borrosa por la niebla. Si lo que tu has dicho es cierto entonces mi embalse sería Riosequillo, porque la presa que se ve arriba a la derecha es el que yo ando buscando. Luego tengo otra foto de otro embalse que hice y aunque está nublado esa si que se ve bien, pero este es un ratillo antes, debe ser Segovia a la fuerza. He mirado pero es que no le localizo. Ahí va:


http://img23.imageshack.us/i/dsc01650mc.jpg/

----------


## Luján

No lo veo.

Tiene pinta, pero no consigo orientar el Google Earth para que se vea ninguna de las dos imágenes, que por cierto, un poco mejoradas se ven así:





Me da que son 4 embalses distintos.

----------


## No Registrado

Buen trabajo con las fotos Luján!!! Me dan ganas de colgar alguna más.

----------


## Luján

> Buen trabajo con las fotos Luján!!! Me dan ganas de colgar alguna más.


No es nada. Lo puede hacer cualquiera. En mi caso he usado el Photoshop.

El procedimiento: Guardar tu imagen, abrirla en Photoshop, menú Imagen->Ajustes->Niveles Automáticos, guardar la imagen y subirla de nuevo.

----------


## No Registrado

Y en el viaje de vuelta para casa me he encontrado con estos, los cuales pongo por orden de aparición. Espero que os gusten. El único que más o menos puedo reconocer es el Atazar por su forma irregular, pero no consigo ubicar su punto exacto en el mapa, aunque lo doy por hecho. A ver si la semana que viene puedo poner unas como estas o mejores del famoso embalse...Riosequillo o La Pinilla?? Cuál creéis que es??













Nota: Las dos primeras son la misma foto pero con un zoom en la presa

----------


## No Registrado

El primero y el segundo es el embalse de Pedrezuela, más conocido como El Vellón.
El tercero es El Atazar.
El quinto puede ser el reculaje de Buendía? el terreno es idéntico, me inclino por la recula de Villalba del Rey.

Los otros dos pequeños, a éstas horas no los identifico.

----------


## Luján

> El primero y el segundo es el embalse de Pedrezuela, más conocido como El Vellón.
> El tercero es El Atazar.
> El quinto puede ser el reculaje de Buendía? el terreno es idéntico, me inclino por la recula de Villalba del Rey.
> 
> Los otros dos pequeños, a éstas horas no los identifico.


Si es un viaje Madrid-Santander, no tiene sentido que sea Buendía. Y menos después de pasar por el Atazar.

Voy a ver si localizo los que faltan.


Para el que puso las imágenes: Para localizarlos en el mapa, no tienes más que entrar en la web www.embalses.net y buscar los embalses. En la ficha de cada embalse tienes una ventanita de google maps centrada en él. Y si no, siempre puedes buscarlos en google maps.

----------


## Luján

Bueno.

Ya he localizado 4 de los 5 embalses:


Las dos primeras imágenes son, efectivamente el embalse de la Pedrezuela, que no el de Vellón (según Google).La tercera imagen es el AtazarLa cuarta, el de RiazaLa quinta, no es Buendía, sino Linares del ArroyoMe falta por pillar la sexta, pero podría ser cualquier embalse de Segovia, Burgos o Palencia, que no tenga coordenadas en embalses.net. Por su apariencia, no creo que tenga más de 5Hm³.

Seguiré buscando, por la forma y obra de la presa.

EDIT:

Ya lo encontré.

El último embalse de el de Arauzo de Salce (Sinovas) Aranzuelo (ficha MARM), en Burgos. Como dije, no tiene más de 5Hm³. Más bien 4.8, según la ficha.

----------


## Luján

Se ve que el avión siguió una ruta similar a la de la A-1 hasta Burgos, para seguir hacia el norte paralelo a la N-623.

----------


## No Registrado

Ya veo que estáis hechos unos fieras!! Efectivamente, es un viaje Madrid-Santander. El que ha subido las fotos he sido yo y para buscarles por la ficha, pimero habrá que saber el nombre del embalse y después comparar las fotos y no me parece nada fácil asi que sólo he podido reconocer el Atazar, por su tamaño más que otra cosa, pero no porque sea un experto, jeje. Gracias a los consejos de Luján he podido mejorar las fotos de una forma sencilla. Veremos a ver que pasa el sábado que viene, a ver si puedo hacer las fotos ya que es justo en el momento que se encienden las luces de los cinturones y tengo a las azafatas encima. MIL GRACIAS POR TODOS VUESTROS COMENTARIOS!!!

----------


## No Registrado

Pensé que era el reculaje de Buendía, porque no leí que era el viaje Madrid Santander o al revés, y muchos aviones, sobre todo los que vienen de Europa, comienzan a bajar por Buendía, pero no rconocía bien la foto.

 Luego, el embalse de Pedrezuela y El Vellón es el mismo, Pedrezuela es el nombre definitivo, pero la gente que lo frecuenta siempre lo llama El Vellón.

----------


## Luján

> Pensé que era el reculaje de Buendía, porque no leí que era el viaje Madrid Santander o al revés, y muchos aviones, sobre todo los que vienen de Europa, comienzan a bajar por Buendía, pero no rconocía bien la foto.
> 
>  Luego, el embalse de Pedrezuela y El Vellón es el mismo, *Pedrezuela es el nombre definitivo, pero la gente que lo frecuenta siempre lo llama El Vellón*.


Según la ficha del MARM de Pedrezuela es así, pero según el Google (donde me fijé, y que no siempre acierta) nombra como embalse del Vellón (google) al de Miraflores de la Sierra (MARM).

----------


## Luján

> Ya veo que estáis hechos unos fieras!! Efectivamente, es un viaje Madrid-Santander. El que ha subido las fotos he sido yo y para buscarles por la ficha, pimero habrá que saber el nombre del embalse y después comparar las fotos y no me parece nada fácil asi que sólo he podido reconocer el Atazar, por su tamaño más que otra cosa, pero no porque sea un experto, jeje. Gracias a los consejos de Luján he podido mejorar las fotos de una forma sencilla. Veremos a ver que pasa el sábado que viene, a ver si puedo hacer las fotos ya que es justo en el momento que se encienden las luces de los cinturones y tengo a las azafatas encima. MIL GRACIAS POR TODOS VUESTROS COMENTARIOS!!!


Fíjate, el sábado cuando hagas las fotos, si el avión entra por el este (últimos giros hacia la derecha) u oeste (últimos giros a la izquierda) de Madrid. Sin eso, no podremos decirte los embalses que son.

----------


## No Registrado

> Según la ficha del MARM de Pedrezuela es así, pero según el Google (donde me fijé, y que no siempre acierta) nombra como embalse del Vellón (google) al de Miraflores de la Sierra (MARM).



No, es un error en Google. El embalse de El Vellón es el de Pedrezuela, se le llama así porque al desviarte para llegar a sus orillas, pasas al lado de el pueblo de El Vellón. Pero su presa está en el término municipal de Pedrezuela, que es el nombre correcto.
Una búsqueda en Google, hace ver que se trata del mismo:
http://www.google.es/#hl=es&source=h...27bbaee9d050bd

Pero todo el mundo, desde el principio utiliza más el nombre de El Vellón, aunque cada vez más se acepta el correcto.

El embalse de Mirafores, se llama de esa misma manera: Miraflores, es un pequeña presa, cercana al puerto de La Morcuera, que suele quedarse seca en los años de pocas nieves. Pero no tiene nada que ver con El Vellón/Pedrezuela

----------


## No Registrado

> Fíjate, el sábado cuando hagas las fotos, si el avión entra por el este (últimos giros hacia la derecha) u oeste (últimos giros a la izquierda) de Madrid. Sin eso, no podremos decirte los embalses que son.


Eso creo que ya lo dije Luján, los últimos giros son todo el rato hacia mi izquierda, osea que entra por el oeste y con dirección este, diríamos que casi hace un giro para cambiar como si fuera para el norte otra vez, pero levemente.

----------


## REEGE

Ya que por aquí estás colgando fantásticas fotos aéreas de nuestros embalses y estás participando en el foro, no se si ya te lo dijeron...
Registrarse es todavía Gratis.
Un saludo y buenas fotos... y las que esperamos!!

----------


## No Registrado

Nada de nada chicos. No he podido hacer fotos. La sierra de Madrid estaba totalmente cubierta por nubes esta mañana. Aquí os dejo una que he podido rescatar y mejorar de las primeras que hice. Este es el pantano en cuestión, y no me había fijado bien pero parece que está entres tres pueblos. Justo donde está la mancha del cristal si nos fijamos bien podemos distinguir la presa...por si sirve de ayuda. Yo juraría que eso es el valle de Lozoya. No se cuando volveré a coger otro vuelo, pero me imagino que en menos de un mes. Asi que ahora toca esperar.

----------

